# Oasis 2017 -- options to the Amazon cases



## Ann in Arlington

I've found two; I expect there will be more:


This one is the kind the kindle slips in so you see the leather cover around the frame of the screen. Multiple colors.


This is the 'smart shell' type that should snap to the Oasis. Also, multiple colors.

Both are currently priced at $7.95 plus $5.95 for shipping. I've not heard of IVSO before as a kindle cover company . . . . The second is the sort of thing I'm looking for, but I think I'll wait until some are actually manufactured/purchased/reviewed.


----------



## shalym

Here's one from Fintie https://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Folio-Case-Kindle-Oasis/dp/B01EY7SATC/ref=pd_sbs_400_8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=2KWMZ0QQRFK91XGY799Z They're the manufacturer that I usually choose for 3rd party covers. This one is a slide in cover.

There's also this one from MoKo that is a snap in https://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Case-Kindle-Oasis-Lightweight/dp/B01EHSKEUQ/ref=pd_sbs_400_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=KKAFTNEKZFT5JGZPRCC5

Shari

Edit to add: Well, it looks like those are both for the 2016 Oasis. Oh well...hopefully they will come out with ones for the newest Oasis, and if they can connect magnetically, that would be AMAZING!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

yes -- I like fintie -- hope they come out with one for the 2017 version


----------



## CarolineAM

Does anyone know if Oberon Designs plans on coming out with a cover for the new Oasis?  I have the original Oasis but rarely use it as I REALLY love my Oberon covers...  Is there any Oberon product that might be able to be repurposed for the new 2017 Oasis?


----------



## Tunji99

For anyone interested just found this sleeve designed specifically for the New Oasis

https://www.amazon.com/WALNEW-Kindle-Sleeve-Protective-Insert/dp/B076H11FL7/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1509236584&sr=8-37&keywords=Kindle%2Boasis%2B2017%2Bcover&th=1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neo

CarolineAM said:


> Does anyone know if Oberon Designs plans on coming out with a cover for the new Oasis? I have the original Oasis but rarely use it as I REALLY love my Oberon covers... Is there any Oberon product that might be able to be repurposed for the new 2017 Oasis?


Same here - well, I've used my Oasis, but I've been missing my Oberon the whole time . I've written to them a week ago, but haven't heard back yet, so I just sent them a follow-up email 

I will update if I hear back from them


----------



## KingAl

I just ordered https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076D5NXDB/?tag=kbkindlea-20 . Since it won't be available until November 22, I ordered https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I8T4OLG/ref=crt_ewc_img_dp_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER as a temporary solution.


----------



## Deskisamess

Thanks Al, good finds!


----------



## etexlady

Don't forget to check Etsy.  Just searched there for Kindle Oasis 17 and lots of cases appeared.  Mainly cloth.  Some are folio type cases, also some sleeves.


----------



## kschles

Reviews are beginning to trickle in for the official Amazon Oasis case (both fabric and leather), and it’s not pretty. Lots of criticism about weak magnets resulting in a cover that comes off too easily, as well as a stand function that does not work well. Hope third party covers provide some choices.


----------



## Susan J

This is the first time that I have purchased an Amazon case.  I've always bought third party cases and sometimes had to purchase a few before I got one that really suited me.  This time I thought as long as I was paying so much for the Oasis, I might as well indulge myself and get a quality case and so I ordered the charcoal cloth one.  I got it yesterday and I am so disappointed.  It fell off twice and I have no idea why.  It just seemed to slip off while I was reading. I have never liked reading without a case to grip but gripping this case might result in a dropped Oasis.


----------



## OnOneWheel

Amazon Blue cloth cover here - meh. Well made but stand functionality is too wobbly and stands up too straight. Does seem a little easy to pop off at times. With the Oasis I seem to prefer reading without the cover so I will probably look for a sleeve for transporting. It is too wide for the sleeve that I use for the 7” Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Amazon cases are pretty expensive -- I didn't order one, but if I did and found it didn't stay attached, I think I'd return it as defective for a refund.


edited to add:

WOW! I was just looking on the Zon to see if anything else had been put up for sale yet and WOW WOW WOW the reviews for the Amazon branded case, whether cloth or leather, are HORRIBLE. Most are 1 or 2 star and there are NO 5 star reviews for either one. Consistent complaints are that neither version holds very tightly, the leather one shows scratches easily, and they're expensive.


----------



## Susan J

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Amazon cases are pretty expensive -- I didn't order one, but if I did and found it didn't stay attached, I think I'd return it as defective for a refund.



_edited for clarity of quotation--Ann_

Actually I don't think I got a "defective" case. I do believe they were designed that way for quick release for people who like to read without the case. Quick release may be a desirable feature but not when it is inadvertent.  I just filled out the return form this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan J said:


> Actually I don't think I got a "defective" case. I do believe they were designed that way for quick release for people who like to read without the case. Quick release may be a desirable feature but not when it is inadvertent.  I just filled out the return form this morning.


Oh, I agree that it works as _designed_. But it sounds to me like the design is flawed. My thing would be I would not want to have to pay return shipping for a product that does not work the way I expect it to do. If I just don't like it, that's a different thing.

So: if the design is flawed, I call that defective, and I'd absolutely push for a return with no cost to me.

FWIW, the original Oasis has a pretty quick release on the case. But, at the same time, it doesn't just fall off if you hold the kindle and shake it. You've got to shake really hard for it to come loose. (At least, such is the case with mine.) Comparing the two, the original has 4 obvious contact points which, I'm sure, are to do with the battery. But they definitely mean the thing holds on pretty good. The Oasis is just smooth aluminum, and presumably the magnets are underneath. And it sounds like they just don't hold as well.


----------



## Susan J

Yes, I chose the option that got free return shipping since it's not being returned on a whim.  Now for the long wait for a great cover.  My Voyage cover was by ACase and I loved it. I've had most of the most popular third party brands on my previous Kindles and other tablets.  I have never had an IVSO case.


----------



## rlkubi

I bought the Amazon water resistant case and it looks nice but the magnet isn't strong enough and detaches a lot.  My first Oasis never does that.  I'm returning it and waiting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan J said:


> Yes, I chose the option that got free return shipping since it's not being returned on a whim. Now for the long wait for a great cover. My Voyage cover was by ACase and I loved it. I've had most of the most popular third party brands on my previous Kindles and other tablets. I have never had an IVSO case.


I've had Fintie and MoKo and been pleased with both, and heard good things about ACase. Don't know anything either about IVSO -- I check every day to see if there's anything new available.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I have almost 3 weeks before getting the Oasis, so I'm hoping there are more 3d party case choices by then. Maybe there will be reviews of the Ivso case that make it sound reasonable, but the fact the descriptions are obviously written by someone whose English is poor doesn't give confidence.


----------



## kschles

I’ve got the blue fabric case, and am disappointed by how easily the case can detach; as well as poor stand function. Surprised Amazon OK’d such a mediocre product to go with such a good Kindle. Hoping that once I get a skin, I’ll like reading the Kindle sans cover.


----------



## Susan J

Moko just announced one in black. I have had Moko cases before. They are very nice but after a few years, they do deteriorate and pieces of the cover flake off. It's not expensive $10 plus $5 shipping. In stock on November 11th.

https://smile.amazon.com/MoKo-All-New-Generation-Release-reader/dp/B0771GQ3X3/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1509744250&sr=8-37&keywords=cover+for+2017+Kindle+Oasis+9th+generation


----------



## Ann in Arlington

While waiting for a cover or case I like, I found a partial solution to the cold/slippery metal back:



Actually, someone else suggested something like it in another thread, but I can't find where.  Anyway, it's a page of plastic grippy strips. You can get black, but I went for clear as less obtrusive. You peel 'em off the paper and stick 'em to the flat part of a device.

They don't help much with the coldness, because they don't cover the whole section and can't wrap around a curved edge, but I am no longer as worried about accidentally dropping the thing if I don't carry it very carefully. I used a couple of the bigger ones on the Oasis17 and decided to put a couple of the strips on my Oasis16 as well.

I'm hoping they'll not interfere with any case I subsequently get. Anyway, for about $14 I thought it was worth a try.


----------



## TromboneAl

Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually, someone else suggested something like it in another thread, but I can't find where.  Anyway, it's a page of plastic grippy strips. You can get black, but I went for clear as less obtrusive. You peel 'em off the paper and stick 'em to the flat part of a device.


Here it is: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,257539.msg3586819.html#msg3586819

I don't have the Oasis 2 yet, but my plan is that if it's cold/slippery, I'll put one of those small pads exactly where needed to fix the problem. That way, I won't add much weight.


----------



## DD

I haven't purchased a cover. I'm hoping for one of the companies to make something like this for the Oasis 2. I have two of these for my Voyage and I love them.


----------



## rlkubi

Has anyone seen any good new cases come out for the new Oasis?  I don't like reading without a cover but I didn't like the Amazon cover at all.


----------



## Susan J

rlkubi said:


> Has anyone seen any good new cases come out for the new Oasis? I don't like reading without a cover but I didn't like the Amazon cover at all.


I returned the AMZN cloth cover and ordered this one which I am suppposed to receive next week.

MoKo Case for All-New Kindle Oasis (9th Generation, 2017 Release) - Premium Ultra Lightweight Shell Cover with Auto Wake / Sleep for Amazon Kindle Oasis E-reader Case, BLACK

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0771GQ3X3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Susan J said:


> I returned the AMZN cloth cover and ordered this one which I am suppposed to receive next week.
> 
> MoKo Case for All-New Kindle Oasis (9th Generation, 2017 Release) - Premium Ultra Lightweight Shell Cover with Auto Wake / Sleep for Amazon Kindle Oasis E-reader Case, BLACK
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0771GQ3X3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I didn't wait for the Amazon cover I ordered to arrive but canceled it. When I ordered, I didn't realize it was that suede finish like the walnut covers for Oasis 1. I have one of those and dislike it. The lousy reviews on the Oasis 2 covers cinched it. So I just ordered the above to have something when my Oasis 2 arrives (scheduled for Thanksgiving week). I'd rather have something pretty in a color, but for $15 at least it's a cover and I can get 3 more covers like Moto's later and still not spend what the Amazon cover was going to cost.


----------



## Susan J

ellenoc said:


> I didn't wait for the Amazon cover I ordered to arrive but canceled it. When I ordered, I didn't realize it was that suede finish like the walnut covers for Oasis 1. I have one of those and dislike it. The lousy reviews on the Oasis 2 covers cinched it. So I just ordered the above to have something when my Oasis 2 arrives (scheduled for Thanksgiving week). I'd rather have something pretty in a color, but for $15 at least it's a cover and I can get 3 more covers like Moto's later and still not spend what the Amazon cover was going to cost.


That's what I thought too. I tend to avoid black since at one time I had so many tablets, etc. in black and couldn't find anything. I just realized that all our tablets are now in different bright colors so at least I will be able to differentiate the Oasis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just found this one:



Price is $8.50, with shipping it comes to $11.99. Delivery first week of December -- I will report back.

There are other colors/patterns, as well.


----------



## rlkubi

Ann, I saw that too but I wish we could get one sooner.  I really don't like to read without a case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

rlkubi said:


> Ann, I saw that too but I wish we could get one sooner. I really don't like to read without a case.


Yeah . . . but I think it's a case of the various case makers just needing time to design and produce . . . .

Here's another thing: even the Amazon cases all say 'usually ships within 1 to 2 months'.  SERIOUSLY?

I currently have mine in a sleeve -- doesn't quite fit, but I'm not carrying it around. I read it with no cover; the grippy stuff I put on it helps with the tendency to slipperyness.


----------



## GirlFriday

I wish Oberon would make a case or sleeve.


----------



## CarolineAM

GirlFriday said:


> I wish Oberon would make a case or sleeve.


Me, too.... I've contacted Oberon Design, and was told that they ARE in the process of making one    In the meantime, if you have an old Kindle Touch or even Kindle 2 cover by Oberon, you can modify them for a makeshift New Oasis cover. I put up a video showing how on my youtube channel. I'm not sure this will show as a link or not, but the address to the video is at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLidv75WNgE&t=773s .

I also give a bit of a history to the Kindle covers as well as a mini review of the New Oasis in the video, but it you sit it out, you will see just what I did... I am currently using it in an old Kindle Touch cover that I modified to fit the New Oasis


----------



## Lizzarddance

Looks like the 3rd party covers are available. Several brands and styles. It's a few pages in when you do a search.


----------



## cagnes

Just noticed that Fintie has one available.



Price: $12.99 + $4.99 shipping


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks for the heads up, cagnes. I just ordered the Fintie one in the Galaxy pattern and canceled the order for the plain black Moto. At least I hope I canceled the Moto one. It wasn't supposed to come till December, but they don't automatically cancel. They make you give a reason and say cancellation is up to the 3d party seller. I guess if I'm stuck with it, the world won't end, but it won't give me warm fuzzies toward Moto. The Fintie cover should arrive about the same time as my Oasis, currently 11/17.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cagnes said:


> Just noticed that Fintie has one available.
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $12.99 + $4.99 shipping


That's good news . . . . I'll keep watch for more colors/patterns.


----------



## kindlecollector

I have ordered two snap-on covers for the new Kindle Oasis 7", both shipping from China apparently so a bit of a wait.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07786T4P8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
and
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0771GQ3X3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The second is a MOKO cover and on the same page Amazon now shows a second design more colorful version as Prime available though not in stock till the 22nd.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My Fintie cover arrived today and is now on my OA2. I'm one of those who keeps a cover on a Kindle all the time, which is good because this case snaps on, and getting the OA2 back out of it would be a project. This cover would be a major fail for those who want a case they can pop their Kindle out of for reading.

Also this is a book cover style case, not one with a built in stand.

It's well done with neat cut outs with plenty of room to plug in the charger and reach the wake/sleep button. It covers the entire back of the OA2 and conforms to the shape. However, if the left side of the cover is folded all the way back, the only way to reach the thicker side of the back for purposes of holding the device would be to slip your fingers under that folded back front cover.

The surprise for me is weight. I expected this case to be as light as the Amazon covers for the OA1, which may have been unrealistic. The other Fintie cover I had was for a Voyage, and since I wanted a stand-up cover at that time, it's been a while since I handled that one. (I cut it up and glued the snap on part to the back of a stand-up cover and made what I wanted.) I remember it as extremely light and without as much front padding as this new one. This cover is an ounce heavier than the charging cover of the OA1 and so adds that much to the difference in weight between the OA1 and OA2. I didn't expect that and maybe should have since this one covers the entire back.

Since I do almost all of my reading with a Kindle in a stand and the weight isn't important, this cover works for me. For those who hold their Kindles and are already concerned about the OA2 being heavier than its predecessor, maybe that won't be true.


----------



## shalym

I got both the Fintie and the Moko cases delivered yesterday, and I agree with ellenoc that the Fintie adds weight. Interestingly, though, it doesn't really *feel* heavier. It's actually more comfortable for me to hold this case than it is to hold with the official waterproof case, and definitely easier to hold than the naked reader. The front cover of the Fintie is padded, which is interesting, and the inside of the front cover is...interesting. The material on the inside cover feels soft, but a little weird. I also noticed that when I'm sitting on the couch with the cover folded back, I can rest it on the arm of the couch and it will kind of stick to it. Not sticky like it's hard to remove, but sticky like it won't slide down the side of the couch...kind of like a felt board, but it's not felt.

I'm going to go through today with the Fintie, and then try the Moko case tomorrow. The Moko case is more like the other Fintie cases I've owned. It's extremely thin, and only weighs 2 grams more than the official waterproof case. The inside also feels more like the other Fintie covers I've had.

I've attached a couple of pictures so that you can see what they look like. In the first picture the Fintie is the brown one, and the Moko is the black. In the second, the Moko is on top, and the Fintie on the bottom.



















Shari


----------



## rlkubi

I received my Fintie cover yesterday too and I've had them in the past.  This is a nice covet but more padded on the front and heavier.  I don't like to read without a cover but I'm hoping a more lightweight cover will be sold in the future.  For now this is better.


----------



## shalym

Check out this cover by Moko: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0771GQ3X3/

Shari


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just found this: 

About $14 and available via Prime, so no additional shipping costs. Looks like it's a multi-purpose slip case, which appeals, but I feel like maybe it should have some sort of handle, belt loop, strap, or something. Also looks a little stiff. Several covers available. I'm thinking about it. Being a Prime item, at least it wouldn't be hard to return if it didn't work for me.


----------



## spiritedcharm

I just ordered this. I cancelled the over priced amazon cover and ordered it at the new price of $39.99. I'll keep my Oasis in this sleeve until the official cover arrives. Thank you for the link!



Ann in Arlington said:


> I just found this:
> 
> About $14 and available via Prime, so no additional shipping costs. Looks like it's a multi-purpose slip case, which appeals, but I feel like maybe it should have some sort of handle, belt loop, strap, or something. Also looks a little stiff. Several covers available. I'm thinking about it. Being a Prime item, at least it wouldn't be hard to return if it didn't work for me.


----------



## Shapeshifter

Heads up it looks like Oberon are going to make a cover for the new Oasis as well. The following is an answer to a visitor post on their facebook page.

'Thanks Caroline.  We are considering covers for the New Oasis.  Stay tuned.'


----------



## spiritedcharm

Here is the detailed answer I got from Oberon:

We’re just getting into conversation about the new Oasis.  There has been quite a lot of demand in the last weeks for covers for this new model.  At this time, we’re not able to pursue new design work (unfortunately, untimely back up due to fire evacuations so close to Holiday prep) but there’s certainly discussion.  We won’t look seriously at possible designs until the new year, when we have more time to dedicate to working it out.  Presently, the Oasis doesn’t match basic dimensions for any current products so we’re looking at ground-up design. When we are able to work up a design, it would not attach magnetically but rather would be a harness set up like our other book style covers and would also have our signature pewter button and elastic closure, vs a magnetic type closure. I hope this addresses all of your questions.


----------



## CarolineAM

Thank you for posting this! Actually, a shortened large journal cover would fit perfectly...



spiritedcharm said:


> Here is the detailed answer I got from Oberon:
> 
> We're just getting into conversation about the new Oasis. There has been quite a lot of demand in the last weeks for covers for this new model. At this time, we're not able to pursue new design work (unfortunately, untimely back up due to fire evacuations so close to Holiday prep) but there's certainly discussion. We won't look seriously at possible designs until the new year, when we have more time to dedicate to working it out. Presently, the Oasis doesn't match basic dimensions for any current products so we're looking at ground-up design. When we are able to work up a design, it would not attach magnetically but rather would be a harness set up like our other book style covers and would also have our signature pewter button and elastic closure, vs a magnetic type closure. I hope this addresses all of your questions.


----------



## caneman

Looks like Amazon has dropped their cases option on the Oasis 2017 don't see them listed
Now they are back but only showing used one the Merlot one is Currently unavailable


----------



## kschles

Wow, guess all the bad reviews sank the 2017 Oasis cover. Wonder if Amazon will eventually sell a new design. It’s hard to find a cover that satisfies. 

I got a new Fintie cover in brown pleather. It’s heavier than the official cover (now apparently gone), but once you start using it for awhile, the weight disparity disappears. I generally like it. It’s made well, and is comfortable to hold. HOWEVER, I find one flaw with the case. When closed, the cover is not very secure. This doesn’t matter if I’m using it around the house, but a couple of times I tried putting the Oasis in my man bag; and the Oasis turns on because of the loose cover. Carrying it around this way is problematic. I’ve got a Moko coming, and am hopeful. Anyone else having problems with the Fintie case?


----------



## spiritedcharm

The Amazon covers are still available


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

kschles said:


> I've got a Moko coming, and am hopeful. Anyone else having problems with the Fintie case?


My Fintie does't seem insecure, but its weight bothers me. My memory is that the Fintie Voyage cover was a very lightweight shell. According to the stats on the product pages, the Moko isn't enough lighter to matter, but everyone who has one seems to think it's light, and the figures they post seem to verify that so I'm considering trying one.


----------



## kschles

ellenoc said:


> My Fintie does't seem insecure, but its weight bothers me. My memory is that the Fintie Voyage cover was a very lightweight shell. According to the stats on the product pages, the Moko isn't enough lighter to matter, but everyone who has one seems to think it's light, and the figures they post seem to verify that so I'm considering trying one.


My Moko arrives tomorrow, so I can compare the weight vs the Fintie; and let you know what I think.


----------



## kindlecollector

I got a Kobo hard shell case delivered yesterday and IMO it is much better than the Amazon leather case.  The Kindle Oasis 2017 snaps into the rear half and is fully cradled except for small cutouts for the USB port and power switch.  Provides much greater protection for the reader and the back of the reader is fully covered.  Definitely an improvement in my opinion.


----------



## kschles

Got my Moko. Really like it. Both the Moko and Fintie are heavier than the Amazon cover. Not too much difference between the two of them.  Once you get used to using one of these covers exclusively, the weight doesn’t seem that big a deal. For me, the Moko works better than the Fintie. The Fintie cover easily opens, thus turning on the Oasis, when I’m carrying the Kindle in a bag or briefcase. I’ve noticed that when I close the Fintie, the top doesn’t align perfectly with the bottom, which might explain my cover problem. The Moko and the Amazon cover don’t have this problem. Right now, it’s the Moko for me.

Since Amazon has stopped offering their covers (some used ones are available from third party sellers), I wonder if they will eventually come out with a new cover design.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks for the Moko information, kschles. I will try a Moko case eventually, but if the weight difference isn't noticeable, I'll wait and see if they put out more design choices as what they have now doesn't appeal that much. My Oasis 1 will be the one that leaves the house, so falling open in my purse isn't a problem with my Fintie cover.


----------



## kerrycrow

I have been using the Fintie cover for over a week.  Can not get comfortable with it ...too heavy for me .  It weigh 143 g and the oasis 2 weighs 191 g.  It just seems bulky and clunky.  I’ll be going back to a sleeve I think.  The padding on the front cover makes it even bulkier for the weight .  It does hold securely.


----------



## rlkubi

I had the Fintie case that was padded and didn't like it so I ordered the below. I just got it a few days ago and like it a lot.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0777HMXBM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DD

I bought the Fintie and sent it back. There was a sizeable chip in the plastic frame that fits around the Kindle. Also, I was not happy with the quality of the construction. The front cover didn’t meet the edge of the back cover when closed. It gave it a cheap look. The padding gave a cheap shiny vinyl look to the PU leather and the magnet was weak. 
I ordered the MoKu and am much happier with it.


----------



## GirlFriday

I found some really pretty ones on Amazon.


----------



## jkingrph

I saw the regular folio Finite case and while bringing it up on Amazon discovered this one

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077NZFSWZ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and decided to order one as I occasionally like the stand feature.


----------



## Jane917

I ordered a MOKO case for my O2 that will be delivered Tuesday. I have  MOKO case for my FIRE that has held up well, though my FIRE has had little use the past few years. I have noticed that Decal Girl sells  a matching decal to the MOKO case. I will wait to see if I want to cover up the black with a decal.


----------



## DaveM5090

Just started another thread but I’ll ask here as well. Anyone consider not using a case? I did with my Oasis 1 but not so far with 2? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Atunah

I hope those that wanted a case for the O2 just like the original see this.

Someone posted this on mobilereads and I went and ordered one right away. Its made like the original amazon cover with the magnets to come off easy.



Although some of the reviews are confusing as they are from 2016, the newest one specifically talk about the Oasis 7 inch so I am going with that.

I got the one I linked too with the retro cats. My original suede one is pretty scratched up and I want something a bit easier to take care off.

I'll post again when I get it on Sunday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes! Let us now how it works. . . the price is right, too.


----------



## Atunah

Yep, the one I got was only 20.99, some are like 22. Still not bad at all. I used points so I don't mind being the guinea pig.  
So even though I read without a cover, just grabbing it along side a coffee, or lemonade can leave some spots on the tan suede. Just carrying it to my spot on the balcony. This seems to be like most of the fake leather, smooth. So I can just wipe that off. I should have gotten the moisture proof one to begin with when they still sold the original, but I didn't really like the colors then. Then it was too late. This could fill this gap that the lack of original covers left since there are no 3rd party at all that work like this one. So until now there has not been an alternative.


----------



## CarolineAM

For anyone interested, Oberon Design now has covers for both the original Kindle Oasis and the Kindle New Oasis (Oasis 1 and Oasis 2 respectively on their website  )


----------



## Atunah

So I got the Oasis amazon replica cover and I like it just fine. Its still a wee bit stiff so doesn't attach itself quite as well yet. I had the same issue with the orginal amazon cover. Once you work the open and close hinge part, it gets better. So that it can lay and stay flat on the back where the magnets are. 

If you didn't like the original amazon cover you aren't going to like this one. They work about the same. This company added some sort of sticky silicone patch in the middle of the back part. I guess to help with it staying put. Again, my cover is still a bit stiff so it will take a couple of weeks to make all that work. So for now it doesn't stay quite as well as the original. Or I should say it stays like the original did on the first few days. I don't find the magnets any stronger as the original and do have to be a bit careful where to hold it. But since I don't read with it in the cover and only put it in in between, it does what I want it to do. 
Unlike my suede leather one, this I can just wipe off. Its has a bit of a texture, but of course its fake "leather". Plastic if you will. The colors on mine "the cats" looks just like the picture, I really like it. Retro look. 

Its not perfect, but as good as I can get at this point. Its the only cover out there as an option right now for those of us that need the kind that was designed for it. To take it out for reading. 

I wish it would have just a wee bit stronger magnets, but I'll have to see as time goes on. 

It does stink right now. That nasty plastic smell you get sometimes with new stuff. But again, I don't read with it so its not near my nose. I am sure that will go away after a while.


----------



## HeatherA

Atunah said:


> So I got the Oasis amazon replica cover and I like it just fine. Its still a wee bit stiff so doesn't attach itself quite as well yet. I had the same issue with the orginal amazon cover. Once you work the open and close hinge part, it gets better. So that it can lay and stay flat on the back where the magnets are.
> 
> If you didn't like the original amazon cover you aren't going to like this one. They work about the same. This company added some sort of sticky silicone patch in the middle of the back part. I guess to help with it staying put. Again, my cover is still a bit stiff so it will take a couple of weeks to make all that work. So for now it doesn't stay quite as well as the original. Or I should say it stays like the original did on the first few days. I don't find the magnets any stronger as the original and do have to be a bit careful where to hold it. But since I don't read with it in the cover and only put it in in between, it does what I want it to do.
> Unlike my suede leather one, this I can just wipe off. Its has a bit of a texture, but of course its fake "leather". Plastic if you will. The colors on mine "the cats" looks just like the picture, I really like it. Retro look.
> 
> Its not perfect, but as good as I can get at this point. Its the only cover out there as an option right now for those of us that need the kind that was designed for it. To take it out for reading.
> 
> I wish it would have just a wee bit stronger magnets, but I'll have to see as time goes on.
> 
> It does stink right now. That nasty plastic smell you get sometimes with new stuff. But again, I don't read with it so its not near my nose. I am sure that will go away after a while.


Thanks for this! I just ordered my Oasis 2 and decided to order this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079DNK17S because like you, I could not find many options that were in this style. I want something I can take to the pool and not worry about getting wet and falling apart, plus easy removal. I may end up getting a sleeve as well but for now we'll see.


----------



## Andra

I got one of the replica cases and I like it!  It's easy on and easy off and I can see my skin on the back.  It also makes the device flat across the back so it fits in my bags better.


----------

